# Chainsaw bogging down



## bcy42 (May 24, 2012)

Mill: Logosol M7
Saw: Husky 385xp
Problem: Despite having a sharp chain, rakers filed down, and a clean air filter, the chainsaw continues to bog down when I get into the wood. As a test I put a piece of 2x on the mill and even going through that it wasn't flying-- had to work to get through it. We used the saw and mill to do our cabin last summer- ran good as long as we cleaned the filter and kept the chain sharp. Once I set it up this year I haven't been able to cut anything. To give you an idea on just how slow it's going- to go through one 8' log with a diameter of 10" it would have taken roughly 4-5 minutes (I stopped after the first foot). Any tips would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## mdavlee (May 24, 2012)

Have you checked the fuel filter for blockage? Check the carb tune also. If neither of those are out of whack I would. Think maybe its lost compression from a broken ring or something like that.


----------



## mad murdock (May 24, 2012)

does it bog down only on the mill? or have you tried the saw in other positions? quickest power loss is with saw being fuel limited or spark not optimal. Check fuel intake from tank, (filter and hose, don't forget the vacuum hose to the carb as well, no bad fittings, or cracks in the hoses), and check spark plug health (nice color, burning clean, hot blue spark).
Then carb tune to get optimal power if all else looks good. If you have a standard B/C setup for it, try the saw in a log, cutting cross grain (standard cutting) and see if it bogs down under load in that config.


----------



## mwrunt (May 24, 2012)

the steps i would fallow would be to pull the plug and check its condition colour and wear should be a nice tan colour. and ground the plug and give it a pull spark should be blue and not yellow. 
check air cleaner and fuel filter. 
next i would set the fuel mixture start with your idle turn the screw in till the motor starts to race then out till it starts to stumble taking not of both positions and set it a little on the rich side of the two. then set your high level screw. i do this with a tach and set it to you r saw manufacturers max rpm then i usually richen it up about a 1\8 turn to be on the safe side when milling 
if that still doesnt fix it i mite have a crank leak which requires the intake and exuast to be blocked of with special plates and to check for leaks with a vacume guage. some people do this with carb cleaner but i find on saws they are to small and it just ends up in the intake. 
other then that it mite be a plugged carb jet or who knows what else . my saw ran like that a few weeks ago and i turned out i had water in my tidey tank. hope fully its a place to start . 
find a good saw shop i drive a hour from hope to chilliwack to gert reputable service.


----------



## bcy42 (May 24, 2012)

Sparks good and it cuts fine cross grain. Fuel filter is basically rand new. Will work mu way down the list as see what i can come up with


----------



## twoclones (May 25, 2012)

Exhaust screen is the first place I look for loss of power.


----------



## rapattack (May 25, 2012)

might be possible that the rakers are filed down to low.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (May 30, 2012)

There are too many variables to answer this question, My milling saws are adjusted rich, they will not run clean out of the cut, adjusted so they silghtly burble not cutting. to get max power in the cut, and for increased cooling .

Check and see if its related to the physical position of the saw, I'm seeing a lot of very stiff fuel pickup tubes (presumably caused by alcohol added to our gas) holding the pickup filter up out of the fuel when the saw is in the wrong position.

HTH


----------



## kpantherpro (Jun 3, 2012)

another possibility since everyone covered everything else and it sounds like it might be when it's just in the mill, what shape is the mill in, any cracks or how was it stored and what kind, if your blade isn't inline with where the mill is cutting it will be hard going, i know it's simple but sometimes that's all it takes is a slight tweak. think of how you had it set-up last year compared to how it is this year, did you change anything?


----------



## Brmorgan (Jun 11, 2012)

twoclones said:


> Exhaust screen is the first place I look for loss of power.



LOL, Exhaust screen is the first mod I make to every saw I run. As in, get rid of the thing. Good call though. Also, if the saw's been running a lot of heavy gas (as many are when used for milling, 40:1 or lower) they can accumulate a lot of carbon deposits in the exhaust port quite quickly which can choke the port down to less than half its size.


----------



## gemniii (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you using ethanol free fuel?
Throw in some Seafoam.


----------

